# مكان إقامة صلاة العيد



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن كلمة تصف المكان الذي يكون - تقليديا - خارج المدينة الذي يختاره الناس لإقامة صلاة العيد
وجدت كلمة فلاة وهي تعني كل أرض مجردة عن الشوك ونحوه على ما يبدو، لكني لا أعلم لو كان هناك مصطلح معين لوصف مكان صلاة العيد
لأني فوجئت بمصطلح في اللغة الأردوية مستعمل على ويكيبيديا الإنجليزية فتسائلت لو كان هناك مصطلح بالعربية أصلا
​


----------



## muhammad2012

المصلّى
مصلّى العيد


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان كلمة "مُصَلَّى" هي الكلمة العربية الصحيحة التي تبحث عنها. فنجد في معجم الغني:ـ



> مُصَلَّى
> ." اِجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ فِي الْمُصَلَّى " : سَاحَةٌ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ تُقَامُ بِهَا صلاةُ العيدَيْنِ ، صَلاَةُ الاسْتِسْقَاءِ ، مَكَانٌ في الْمَقْبَرَةِ تُقَامُ فِيهِ صَلاةُ الجَنازَةِ .
> المعجم: الغني



(http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&word=مصل%)
​


----------



## إسكندراني

أبحث عن الكلمة العربية على أي حال ويبدو أن المصلى هو الصحيح
شكرا


----------



## Lark-lover

مصلي العيد


----------

